# Worrying - post neutering/castration - urgent



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

I had Freddy neutered today, I'm getting a bit concerned because since I bought him home (4pm), he hasn't moved but he is now breathing really heavily and fast. Is this normal and I'm worrying over nothing? He is laying beside me and all I can is his chest going up and down really fast. He isn't panting.

Can anyone reassure me? I hate seeing him like this


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd call a vet. Why take a chance?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Give the vet a call to put your mind at rest. Poor fella is probably just breathing faster because he feels different and/or is in pain. Have you been given pain relief?


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

I've just tried to call them, but they are closed. His tummy has just made a very loud noise and he looked panicked so I took him outside and his back leg didn't work. I don't know if this is because he's been laying on it? He also ate a tiny bit of chicken and rice, but then he looked like he was going to fall over - so I've picked him up and but him back on his bed. He's just laying there looking really sad.

He has been given painkillers and antibiotics. I've got some more to give him (painkillers) for the next few days.

I feel so guilty putting him through this. I've been undecided for such a long time and he's four now, so I thought it was the right thing to do, but now I feel awful


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't worry, it's normal for them to be very groggy after. His leg was probably asleep due to him being so sleepy and laying in the one spot. It will take until tomorrow for his anaesthetic to fully wear off and he will be groggy. Don't worry we all feel guilty when our dogs are groggy and helpless in the first few hours following neuter surgery. 

I think he is probably okay but if you are really truly concerned try your vet again, they will have to have an emergency contact number.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Poor Freddy. There should be a vets surgery that has an out of hours service in your area. If you get any more concerned or if you feel Freddy's condition is deteriorating call them. Hopefully he's just feeling strange because of the anesthesic and in some discomfort. Will you be sleeping near him tonight?


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh my goodness yes!! I'm not going to leave his side. He keeps snuggling up for cuddles and comfort, and I will give him as much as he needs - he's very much loved :ilmc:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, he may be getting uncomfortable as he is reluctant to move but will need the toilet. He will be in pain but may settle if he empties his bladder and/ or bowels. I would take him for a little leg stretch on his lead.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just a side note. Dogs pick up on your emotions really quickly, so try to be relaxed and matter of fact about things. Let him sleep. Offer him water, but don't worry if he doesn't eat or even drink very much. He just might have been having a lovely dream which caused an acceleration in his breathing.......and above all, don't feel guilty, you have done him a favour by removing the very real threat of testicular cancer as he ages.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I hope Freddy is feeling better. The first night after neutering Peanut it was plain awful. She kept crying and I kept kicking my head against a wall for being such a nasty person 

In the middle of the night she was in so much pain that I gave her a painkiller about 6 hours before it was due. 20 mins later the pain got better and she managed to settle and sleep. 

The following morning she was better... by the afternoon she was definitely better... and the day after she was back to normal. 

If you see him in pain, use the painkillers (with moderation). But if he deteriorates, of course, find a vet. 

Let us know how he is tomorrow morning, please.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

How is Freddy this morning?


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Good morning everyone. I have been awake with Freddy most of the night as he was very restless and I didn't want to put the cone on him, so was extra vigilant, and every little move he made, I watched him like a hawk!

At some point in the night/early hours he climbed into my bed and slept much better than he was on his beanbag. I slept on the very edge!!

He ate a small amount of chicken and rice this morning and drank a tiny bit of water. I also managed to get his painkillers inside him (which is amazing because usually he spits any kind of medicine back out)!!

His ex- bits look very swollen and sore and he isn't walking very well, I guess a bit like he has wooden legs! But he hasn't been to the toilet at all yet. Do you think that is ok? And should I keep picking him up, or encourage him to walk? He didn't make it from our lounge to the kitchen on his own this morning (which is only a few human steps)

Thank you for all your replies, it's been reassuring knowing there was somebody out there to talk to


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm sure he will perk up throughout the day. Have you rang the vets this morning to voice your concerns?
I would encourage him to walk today.
As for the ex-bits, they do go down & almost disappear - I was shocked by Ralph's at first.
If he hasn't eaten much he won't want to poop - but has he had a pee?? 
As long as his breathing is normal - that's one less thing to worry about x


----------

